# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Πλυντήριο > [Whirlpool] Whirlpool Πλυντήριο Πιάτων ADG6556, (Το LED αναβοσβήνει 2 φορές)

## Floukos

Καλημέρα σε όλους,

Το πλυντήριο ξεκίνησε τη λειτουργία του και κατά τη διάρκεια διέκοψε.
Το LED λειτουργίας αναβοσβήνει 2 φορές, κάνει μία παύση και επαναλαμβάνει.
Έκανα reset πατώντας συνεχόμενα το κουμπί έναρξης. Άδειασαν ότι νερά υπήρχαν χωρίς άλλο αποτέλεσμα.
Το έκλεισα από τον διακόπτη επιλογής, χωρίς αποτέλεσμα και τέλος το άφησα εκτός παροχής για περίπου 2.5 ώρες.
 Παραμένει στην ίδια κατάσταση.

Διάβασα κάπου για διαρροή νερού ή για πρόβλημα στο control board.

Υπάρχει καμία πρόταση/συμβουλή;

----------


## Τεχνικός ψυκτικός

https://www.espares.co.uk/advice/car...or-fault-codes

----------


## Floukos

> https://www.espares.co.uk/advice/car...or-fault-codes


Τελικά, βρήκα νερά στον μεταλλικό πάτο του πλυντηρίου τα οποία αφαίρεσα και στέγνωσα. Έχω κάνει 3 πλύσεις από τότε παρακολουθώντας για διαροή, χωρίς να έχει συμβεί κάτι.
Θα μπορούσε να ήταν κάποια υπερχείλιση; Και στις δύο πλευρές μπροστά υπάρχουν δύο σωληνάκια που έρχονται από μέσα και την πρώτη φορά είχαν μέσα σταγόνες.

----------

